# The passing of a dear friend



## CrewCab (Nov 11, 2008)

We lost Arthur today.

Arthur has been a part of our lives for longer than we can remember. He was always there. Arthur lived in our kitchen. He slept there in his special corner, and wanted for very little. He guarded our house when we weren't there, and was a steadfast companion when we were. He saw both of our children grow from babies to young adults. We fed him bread on some days, and the occasional crumpet if he was lucky. He was particularly fond of muffins, but never really got on with hot cross buns. Hot cross buns weren't Arthur's thing at all, and many's the time we thought we might lose him as he struggled with one. He had to be reassured and stroked as one of us gently poked a finger into his mouth to remove a fragment which had become lodged in there.

It had been so long since he arrived that none of us can recall the blessed day he appeared in the house, his coat shiny and new, alert, and bright as a button. We can't even remember how he arrived - one day he wasn't there, and the next he was. Of course we took him for granted. You always do, but he never, ever bore a grudge. It's an oft-made mistake to ascribe your non-human friends with human characteristics - we all do it - but we felt that Arthur was happy in our house. It was easy to think that, mind you, because Arthur always had a smile on his face. 

Always.

Anyway, he is no more.

His passing was sudden, and we gain some small consolation from the fact that he didn't suffer at all. One minute he was there; the next he wasn't.

We might bury Arthur in the garden beneath the hedge. We think he would have appreciated the thought.

The thing is, how do we replace him? He was indispensable, and it gives us a twinge of regret that we never made our appreciation clear, even though we know in our hearts that he couldn't understand what we were saying to him.

It's a sad fact of life that you miss them most when they're gone.







 ??? ??? ???







So, has anybody got any recommendations for a cheap, reliable toaster?


----------



## baldrocker (Nov 11, 2008)

You [email protected]#$ard :big:
Ad me almost in tears.
BR


----------



## SignalFailure (Nov 11, 2008)

CrewCab  said:
			
		

> So, has anybody got any recommendations for a cheap, reliable toaster?



Nope but can I have the old one as there might be some salvageable metal in there! ;D


----------



## chuck foster (Nov 11, 2008)

baldrocker................you said it all :-\ :-X :-[  :'( :big:


----------



## itowbig (Nov 11, 2008)

ha ha your a rascal had me till the end there. :'( ;D :bow: :bow: ;D


----------



## Divided He ad (Nov 11, 2008)

CC.... What you been drinkin??? That was mostly pretty damn funny :big:

I was reading it thinking well what the hell was Arthur!!?? 



Fair do's your a right [email protected]$£R when you try  



Ralph.


P.S. try toasters.com !!!! You never know??


----------



## zeusrekning (Nov 11, 2008)

baldrocker  said:
			
		

> You [email protected]#$ard :big:
> Ad me almost in tears.
> BR




Ditto that


----------



## Maryak (Nov 11, 2008)

CC,

BLOODY BRILLIANT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Best Regards
Bob


----------



## wareagle (Nov 11, 2008)

Sorry to hear about you beloved friend. 





Here's my suggestion for the new adoption...









That ought to get the job done!!!  

 :big:  ;D


----------



## Maryak (Nov 11, 2008)

W/E

That Really cuts me up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Best Regards
Bob


----------



## ksouers (Nov 12, 2008)

Well bugger all!!

I'd thought you lost one of your spaniels.


I think W/E has the right idea. Perhaps even a plasma cutter, for those really tough English Muffins  ;D


----------



## tel (Nov 12, 2008)

I was almost overwhelmed reading that, now I'm just whelmed.


----------



## rake60 (Nov 12, 2008)

R.I.P. Arthur

I'm quite sure his unselfish services will be sadly missed.
How often do you find something that works to such extremes of stress and temperature
differentials that KNOWS every second of work is taking hours off it's life.
Undaunted, it carries on. Day after day, week after week, year after year.
They quite literally burn themselves out in the service of their owners.

I have a dog that is very much like that.






HEY!
She knows better than to be on the furniture!
AND that's MY remote!!! 
Move over Arthur. You may have company soon! :big:

Rick


----------



## Metal Mickey (Nov 12, 2008)

:big: :big: :big: :big: :big: :bow: :bow: :bow: :big: :big:




Mike


----------



## rickharris (Nov 12, 2008)

I would strongly suggest an autopsy to find out exactly what happened. You never know if there is evidence of cruelty or miss management on behalf of the owners the RSPCT may decide to prosecute.

Even yet some small element or organ transplant may bring the old devil back to life. I have had several "Lazarus" moments with our old toasty friend.


----------



## Jadecy (Nov 12, 2008)

Whatever you do don't buy the one I did. The knobs go up to 6 or something like that and if you even get it near 1 it burns the toast. I guess the high end is if you want ashes! :


----------



## dsquire (Nov 14, 2008)

CrewCab

I haven't replied to this as yet but I did read it shortly after it was posted. I thought you were talking about a dog or cat. Not.
Man , you sure took me in hook line and sinker. 

I guess I'll just have to bide my time and maybe someday get a chance to turn the tables on you. It was a good one

cheers

Don


----------



## dsquire (Dec 20, 2008)

CrewCab 

Ever since learning of the passing of Arthur I too have had a heavy heart and could not seem to get him off my mind. While browsing earlier today I came upon a possible solution to your problem. I am sure that like the rest of us here you would keep Arthur around for a while in case he could help you in other ways.

I am enclosing a copy of the article that I found in a 20 year old Popular Science magazine so that you might perform open heart surgery on Arthur and restore him to his rightful place in the kitchen.

Please note that since Arther is aged that you will probably need a pen of like vintage to avoid rejection of the new bypass valve.

Hoping this will give Arthur a new and productive life and raise the spirits around the CrewCab household for Christmas.

Cheers 

Don 

View attachment Toaster Repair-2.bmp


----------

